# Looking for stable dns server



## nerozero (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello,
I'm looking for a good, stable  DNS server with database (mysql) backend and web management interface (php based).
I'm using now dns/powerdns and looking for alternative.

Can you give me some advice?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 5, 2016)

nerozero said:


> I'm looking for a good, stable  DNS server with database (mysql) backend and web management interface (php based).


You're already using it.


----------



## nerozero (Apr 6, 2016)

SirDice said:


> You're already using it.



Ok then. poweradmin v2.1.8 has a lots of bugs. Which web gui can you recommend to me?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2016)

Never used a specific GUI. Most of the PowerDNS management I've done was on a custom built management website. Since it's just a couple of tables in MySQL it's easy to create something.


----------



## nerozero (Apr 7, 2016)

Fair enough, thanks


----------

